

Git User Survey 2010 Analysis - Morendil
http://git.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/GitSurvey2010

======
briandoll
Wow, over 77% of surveyed Git users use Github! What incredible traction!
Congrats!

~~~
samdk
It's worth pointing out (as the linked page does) that the survey was
announced prominently on GitHub (and wasn't on some other Git hosting sites),
so those results might be skewed.

(Either way though, they clearly do have a ton of very well-deserved
mindshare. GitHub one of the very few services I find to be worth paying for.
I wouldn't be nearly as attached to Git as I am if GitHub didn't exist.)

~~~
pauljonas
Why not?

Hosting your own Git repository is not an overly complicated affair, and even
if GitHub did not exist, what would be the lure of an alternate content
repository mechanism?

~~~
zbanks
True, you can host your own repo with just `git init`!

But, Github really handles the social element of code well. I really like how
they encourage forking & collaboration.

They also provide an issue tracker, wiki, and some webpage functionality. All
easy to duplicate, but it's even more trivial to sign up for a github account.

~~~
lusis
This is they key point. Github has made contributing to opensource projects as
simple as following someone on twitter.

Think about that for a minute. Forget which dvcs tool they're using. You want
to know why launchpad and bitbucket don't have the same uptake? It's not the
tool. It's the fact that, as a maintainer, I can easily accept contributions
from anyone who wants to submit a pull request. As an end user, I can
IMMEDIATELY start hacking on some project with a simple click of the "fork"
button.

THAT is the power of Github.

------
alanh
Only half of surveyed users use “shell completion of commands”. It’s useful
(e.g. autocompletion of branch names), but doesn’t come with the default Git
distribution (at least on OS X). I expect this to change as a result of this
survey.

